

Elevator pitch Friday: sqworl - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/16/elevator-pitch-friday-sqworl-one-link-to-rule-them-all/

======
vaksel
the guy needs to explain better on the site, I didn't really get what the site
was for until I saw the actual pitch

------
pclark
very clearly explained pitch, nicely done

